# Flat or convex tamper



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

Sure it's been discussed before but thinking of going for a calibrated tamper so wondered your thoughts on calibrated or not and also what about the base flat or convex.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Flat base calibrated will take away one of the variables and teach you just how light you need to tamp.

Ian


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

My thoughts are don't get a calibrated tamper


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Save yourself some money and go for non-calibrated. as for flat v convex it's down to personal preference. Convex is said to push grinds towards edge of basket ensuring a better seal but you can nutate with a flat to get same result. ,


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I think there's two camps for each option. If you're finding it difficult to apply a consultant pressure when tamping then a calibrated tamper may well help you. Members who have purchased and used them often comment that it helped them. Often they then sell them on in the For Sale section once the tamper has served it's purpose. New, they are not cheap! There are other alternatives. A ClickMat for example. Use your existing tamper if you have have one on top of this mat which will make a click sound once you've applied a certain amount of pressure. A cheaper alternative is to practise using some bathroom scales (muscle memory).

It can come down to personal preference with regards to flat or convex. Some members including myself have both. A convex base pushes down slightly on the centre of the puck forcing the grinds towards the edges of the portafilter to give a tighter seal. This can help prevent channeling etc. I'm by no means an expert so if any of the above information is not accurate I apologise in advance. It's my basic understanding from reading of other members posts.

Don't discount the importance of tamper base size. A good snug fit can make all the difference.

Hope that helps a little in your decision?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> My thoughts are don't get a calibrated tamper


I had an espro, only used it for a day or 2. made a very good paperweight for a year before i sold it.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I'm using a convex at the moment and really like it. Have a flat or two too. As others have said, wouldn't bother with a calibrated (although I do have one).


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

I'll maybe give the calibrated a miss I'm currently on a 57 mm flat with my gaggia Classic unpressurised baskets but think it should be a 58mm is that correct


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Or 58.4mm.


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

Spot on thanks I start looking round now


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Flat or Convex 58.4mm?


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

To taste! I like the convex. Others like the flat with nutation. There's no 'right' answer.


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm using flat 57 at the mo so probably will go for a flat 58.4 if I can pick a convex one up cheaply might get it to have a go with alongside the flat one. I like the look of the torr tampers is there a uk stockist?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If you would like a Torr tamper - have a look at the website and then contact Coffechap on this forum. He can arrange a discount for forum members.


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> If you would like a Torr tamper - have a look at the website and then contact Coffechap on this forum. He can arrange a discount for forum members.


I've just bought a 58.4mm trapexconvex direct from kafekulture, £40 inc a delivery charge of about £4 so £36-ish so with the discount your looking at about saving around fiver, still a decent saving however it's hardly worth the faff of sending one payment for the tamper to the supplier and another payment seperately for postage.

Might be different if your spending over a £100 on a tamper but not for £36, IMO.

BTW, I have a 58mm flat tamper which I've had for years and used it with my Gaggia Classic and it was fine size-wise IMO but it's a bit too small for the portafilter in the Expobar.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

twotone said:


> your looking at about saving around fiver, still a decent saving however it's hardly worth the faff of sending one payment for the tamper to the supplier and another payment seperately for postage.


Probably takes under a minute to send a paypal payment, maybe even 30 seconds. Faff is pushing it.


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Probably takes under a minute to send a paypal payment, maybe even 30 seconds. Faff is pushing it.


Might be getting this wrong here but is the tamper not sent to CC who then sends it on to the buyer?

BTW, I'm not knocking (sorry) CC who obviously provides a very good service to forum members and who deserves a bit of credit for that service.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

No, you pay Cafe Kultur directly but the tamper comes straight from Dave


----------



## Mint_Sauce (Nov 15, 2013)

I had convex and flat with my Silvia V3, the convex was supposed to be good for that machine as the shower head screw protrudes a bit and the convex meant you could avoid cracking the puck. Personally I ended up just using the flat but it's something to consider if your machine has a similar design and you like a heavier dose.


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

I used a flat until I upgraded to a naked PF - then found I was getting a dead spot in the middle - borrowed a convex off my Dad and it solved the problem. I still have Dad's convex and use my flat in the throat of the super jolly as a weight and to stop the beans popcorning!


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

Birthday today and just got the naked pf







just pulled the first shot and you can see that this tamper is deffo too small had couple channels right at edge of the puck need to get new one Asap off to Edinbrough tomorrow so maybe call in machina see what they have must admit I really like the torr tampers though.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Go with the Torr. Loads of us on here have them and love them.

Dave will give you a discount so you're quids in!

I just bought a Torr Ti 58.55


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Milanski said:


> Go with the Torr. Loads of us on here have them and love them.
> 
> Dave will give you a discount so you're quids in!
> 
> I just bought a Torr Ti 58.55


Enjoy that extra 1% EY of sweetness


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Enjoy that extra 1% EY of sweetness


Is that apocryphal??


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Is that apocryphal??


As decreed by Perger, thus it is so


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

The resurrection said:


> Birthday today and just got the naked pf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have two different tampers available, posted on the other tamper thread.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Hmm. Much as I like MP, I would like to see this proved.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Maybe I dreamt it - thought this was something that had been widely publicised


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Don't let DFK see this:

http://mattperger.com/pergtamp

*
Extraction*

*
* A great test for any coffee brewing equipment is to measure whether it increases extraction yield. This isn't necessarily to achieve a higher yield, but to determine if it is extracting the coffee more evenly. A more even extraction will have the water missing fewer coffee grounds, and hence increase extraction.

During my tests, the Pergtamp increased the espresso extraction yield from a 58.35mm tamper by an average of 1%. These results were obtained with both standard Mazzer Roburs and Mahlkonig EK43 grinders at the same grind setting with the same brewing parameters.

[ 25/6/14 Edit: This test may not be 100% replicable on your equipment. I used a La Marzocco Linea with 20g VST's, a Mazzer Robur with 400kg of beans through the burrs, my own distribution technique and a certain style of espresso roast. Every espresso machine, grinder, shower screen, Barista, coffee etc. is a little bit different and may not result in exactly 1% more extraction (it might get you even more!). That said, I'm 100% confident every combination of equipment will result in a significant and noticeable increase in extraction yield and extraction evenness. I will be publishing lengthy test results from myself and other professionals in the coming weeks; stay tuned. ]

*If you're not familiar with measuring extraction, 1 percent is a really big deal. *


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Read that at the time - made me smile. You'd have to take out the human variable for a start.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The edit probably tried to address that. In any event, deities aren't variable


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Enjoy that extra 1% EY of sweetness


I'm suffering from cabin fever.

A new toy that makes the inside of my basket look tidier after a tamp is something that will make me very happy (for a few days at least).


----------

